# Avenant



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour je suis dans une impasse. 
Mon pe va me faire un avenant pour diminution d'heures de garde. Je vais perdre beaucoup d'heures donc de salaire. J'ai vu sur internet que je pouvais le refuser et que dans ce cas là il me licencié. Pour être sûr j'ai appelé la ram qui eux me disent que non c'est à moi de démissionner sauf que je n'aurais pas le droit au chômage. Et je n'ai pas d'autre contrat. Pouvez vous m'éclairer ?


----------



## B29 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour Elfy01
Vous refusez l'avenant. Le parent sera obligé de rester sur votre contrat initial, et comme il ne sera pas d'accord il devra vous licencier. 
Mais surtout pas de démission de votre part car vous n'aurez pas de chômage avant 4 mois.
A voir avec les copines


----------



## liline17 (31 Août 2022)

ils abusent franchement à ton RAM, tu es en droit de t'en plaindre, car c'est totalement faux, c'est la personne à l'origine de la demande de changement qui doit assumer le refus de l'autre partie.
Dans ton cas, soit le contrat continue, soit tu augmente assez ton taux horaire pour avoir un salaire qui te convient, soit, ils te licencient.
Tu as droit à un délai raisonnable, en général d'un mois pour leur donner ta réponse, ce qui te donnera le temps de trouver un autre contrat


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Sauf que le ram m'a pratiquement envoyé boulé en me disant que c'était faux qu'il ne fallait pas croire ce que l'on disait sur internet. Du coup elle m'a coupé le sifflet. J'ai essayé de joindre pajemploi mais sans succès.


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Ok merci. Savez vous où je pourrais trouver des textes de loi le stipulant. Car en plus c'est une maman relou


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour bien sûr c'est archi faux. 

On vous propose un avenant,  que vous êtes libre de refuser ou pas. Vous pouvez également comme le dit Liline faire une contre proposition en augmentant votre tarif horaire brut en conséquence pour pallier partiellement la perte de salaire. 

Vous refusez :
L'employeur prend acte de votre refus, et le contrat reste en l'état. 
L'employeur prend acte de votre refus et choisit de rompre le contrat. 
L'employeur accepte votre contre proposition et l'avenant est mis en place. 

Notez que vous avez mini un mois pour réfléchir,  n'acceptez jamais un avenant sans une période de réflexion,  et notez qu'un avenant n'a jamais d'effet rétroactif. 
Si vous êtes en année incomplète je vous conseille de procéder à une régularisation de salaire et de la faire payer. 
Pour celà demandez une clause supérieure à la ccn le mentionnant sur l'avenant.


----------



## Tata50 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour il me semble que c est ecrit noir sur blanc dans la ccn. Mais en cas de doute appelle plutôt la dirrect que le ram. 
Bonne journée


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Ok merci beaucoup, je vais faire des recherches pour avoir des preuves papier


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour c'est pénible la ramette qui ne voit que l'avantage des parents. A voir ce qu'elle dirait si son employeur lui faisait la même proposition.
Quand le PE te présente l'avenant commence bien par lui dire je vais y réfléchir .pas de précipitation et surtout pas de démission. Entre les 2 comme disent les collegues


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Oui, scandaleux c'est pourquoi dans certains cas, tu passes au dessus, tu contactes le service pôle enfance de ta ville et tu leur dit.
Les ramettes ne sont pas nos supérieures hiérarchiques. On à le droit de leur dire qu'elles se trompent (parfois...euh souvent), par contre, elles ont le devoir de se taire quand elles ne savent pas, et surtout de te parler poliment.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Les RPE sont financés par la CAF :
Le financement par la Caf est conditionné à la validation, par le Conseil d’administration de la Caf, du projet de fonctionnement du Rpe. En 2020, les Caf ont accompagné 3 200 Rpe partout en France pour un montant total de 134 millions d’euros. L’engagement du Rpe dans une mission renforcée peut donner lieu à un financement complémentaire de 3 000 euros.

Ils agissent aussi en partenariat avec les municipalités, celles-ci les subventionnent-elles ?


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Ce n'est pas la ram que je dépends car le mien est fermé jusqu'au 12 septembre.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Peu importe, elle à le droit d'être aimable.


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Août 2022)

Un avenant vient de vous être proposé par votre employeur. 

Après un délai de réflexion dit "raisonnable" vous pouvez : 
1/ l'accepter
2/ faire une contre proposition en augmentant votre tarif horaire par exemple pour limiter ou effacer votre manque à gagner
3/ le refuser

L'employeur peut refuser votre contre proposition. Deux solutions s'offrent à lui car le contrat est toujours d'actualité : 
1/ le contrat reste à l'identique
2/ il met fin au contrat. 

Si pas de contre proposition de votre part mais un refus de l'avenant : 
1/ le contrat reste à l' identique
2/ l'employeur met fin au contrat. 

Ne pas démissionner ! 
Il n'y a aucune raison légale vous contraignant à le faire. Ce n'est pas vous qui souhaitez modifier, déroger aux termes du contrat. 

De plus, démissionner vous fait perdre des droits.


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Merci de vos réponses. J'hésite à rappeler le ram que j'ai eu ce matin et lui en mettre plein la tête


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Maintenant comment ça se passe?
Faut que j'attende qu'elle me fasse l'avenant pour lui dire que je le refuse. Mais j'avais déjà un avenant jusqu'à fin août donc aujourd'hui. 
Comment va être calculer mon salaire de septembre?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Votre salaire de septembre ne bougera pas, ce seront les bases actuelles. Comme dit plus haut, le délai classique de réflexion est d'un mois.


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Et s'il y a licenciement les calculs de feront sur la mensualisation de l'avenant ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Elfy pas de provoque seulement quand tu auras imprimé la règle comme te l'indique Catie tu envois un exemplaire à la ramette. Avec un petit mot .pour info et pour vous éviter à l'avenir  de donner de fausses indications aux PE qui mettent l'assmat dans l'embarras. Cordialement.


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Mais non si tu refuses l'avenant tout reste sur la base du contrat initial. Une fois l'avenant refuse en le barrant avec date et signature .le parents ne peut pas l'appliquer. S'il te licencie lettre de licenciement avec préavis 15 j ou 1 mois suivant l'ancienneté. Et fin de contrat avec les documents habituels.
Bon courage


----------



## Griselda (31 Août 2022)

Le RPE te dit une énorme anerie!
Aucune des 2 parties d'un contrat ne peux exiger une modification, la signature de l'Avenant. Elle la demande, la négocie, argumente et si l'autre partie ne veut pas de cette modification, qu'aucun nouvel accord n'est trouvé alors c'est bien le contrat initial ou le dernier Avenant signé (accepté des 2 parties donc) qui reste applicable.
Si la partie demandeuse de cette modification n'est pas satisfaite de ne pas l'obtenir elle a le droit de soit:
- poursuivre le contrat en l'état c'est à dire payer l'integralité de la mesnu qu'il porte l'enfant ou non
- rompre le contrat dans le respect du préavis qui devra être payé selon le contrat initial même s'il ne porte pas l'enfant

Une démission ne peut JAMAIS être imposée, elle doit être ta seule volonté, sans équivoque, sans pression et par écrit.

S'il suffisait qu'un Employeur propose un Avenant, qu'il soit refusé par le salarié pour l'obliger à démissionner cela voudrait dire 2 choses:
- 1) un salarié n'aurait donc pas le choix que de l'accepter même si ça ne lui convient pas: n'importe quoi!
- 2) aucun Employeur ne se fendrait de licencier un salarié, il économiserait la prime de rupture ou de licenciement en lui soumettant un Avenant tout pourris avec pour conséquence soit d'avoir un salarié pour pas cher, soit en être débarrassé sans rien lui devoir: n'importe quoi!

Déjà que nous sommes la seule profession où l'Employeur n'a pas besoin de motiver le motif du licenciement, ce qui constitue en soit déjà une possibilité de pression pour faire accepter un Avenant.

Tu l'as compris, non tu ne demissionne pas!
Je rapellerais aux PE qu'un Avenant devrait être présenté quand on a trouvé un accord, on a discuté, négocié. Que je peux comprendre qu'ils ont de nouveaux besoins mais avec notre contrat nous nous étions engagés pour un nombre d'heure et un salaire mensuel. Ils se sont engagés à me payer x€, je me suis engagée à leur reserver la place pour leur enfant selon X horaire. Mes besoins à moi n'ont pas diminués. C'est donc à eux de faire l'effort que je leur demande. Si ce n'est pas possible, je comprends, ils ont de la chance, il leur suffit de faire une lettre de rupture au plus tôt car ils devront respecter le préavis.

La prochaine fois si tu as ce genre de questions pose la aux spécialistes comme l'inspection du travail par exemple. Lis la CCN. Le RPE s'il se forme peut quelque fois bien répondre mais il ne faut pas oublier que ce n'est pas du tout leur mission première que ces questions juridiques. leur mission est de mettre en relations les familles avec les AM et autres mode d'accueil. Eventuellement et de plus en plus d'acompagner les AMs dans leur formation continue et aussi proposer des ateliers d'éveil pour les jeunes enfants.


----------



## Griselda (31 Août 2022)

Là où le RPE/RAM a raison c'est qu'il ne suffit pas de lire sur Internet pour être sur.
Attention PAJEmploi n'est absolument pas non plus habilité à répondre correctement car ils ne connaissent rien au droit du travail.
Et tu as le droit de penser que ce que nous te répondons ici sur ce forum ne se base peut être pas sur la réalité: en effet je ne suis que Nounou (mais aussi fille de Conseillère des Salariés...)

Tu appelle l'inspection du Travail, un ********************************************************, un Conseiller des Salariés dont la liste des bénévoles se trouve à ta Préfecture. Sur internet tu chercheras un site estampillé "... . gouv" ainsi ce sera une source officielle.

Lis la CCN, elle dit clairement qu'une démission ne peut être faite que par le Salarié, par écrit, de sa seule volonté non équivoque. Cela suffit à dire que non tu n'as pas à démissionner.

Si ton PE en doute demande lui si ça lui semblerait OK et logique:
- il signe un contrat à temps plein avec son entreprise pour 1500€ nets/mois et 151heures/mois de travail
- au bout de 6 mois son patron lui demande de signer un Avenant réduisant son contrat à 2h/semaine soit 9h/mois pour 90€nets/mois
S'il était obligé de démissionner en refusant l'Avenant cela voudrait dire qu'il serait obligé d'accepter l'Avenant sans quoi il n'aurait plus ni les 1500€, ni les 90€???
A quoi servirait alors d'avoir signé un contrat s'il peut être modifier sans demander l'accord de l'autre partie?

Puisque un Avenant peut tout aussi bien être sollicité par un Salarié (ce n'est pas la chasse gardée des Employeurs) et si on suit le raisonnement alors il suffirait à un Salarié de présenter un Avenant à son Employeur pour modifier son contrat de 1500€ pour 151h en Avenant à 3000€ pour 100h/mois, sans quoi l'Employeur serait alors tenu d'accepter l'Avenant ou de licencier son Salarié! Alors même que demander un Avenant n'est pas une faute... justement parce qu'on ne peut pas l'imposer!


----------



## Elfy01 (31 Août 2022)

Merci j'ai contacté un ******************************************************** j'attends qu'il me réponde et m'envoie des preuves écrites à mettre sous le nez de mon pe.


----------

